# Any Pigeon rescuers or rehabbers in Las Vegas?



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I live in Las Vegas, and off and on through the years, I have raised many Baby orphan Pigeons, and convelesed many Adult ones...and I allways felt that I was in a vaccuum, I have never known anyone else here who rescues or rehabs Pigeons.

If any of you live here, say hello,we can share notes...!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I don't live in Vegas, but Hello anyway. I live in Arizona not too far from ya.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Kippy!

Cool...

Nice to meet you...

Whatcha got going right now?

I have two Pigeons, brought to me three weeks ago, who were about a week and a half old then. They were sick with the 'tricomoniasis' and a little beat up, but soon ate like little champs and accepted weaning for their self feeding very graciously with a few me-feeds now and then because they love it so much. Anyway, they soon became healthy and bright and looking for fun hi-perches in here now that they are learning to fly decently.

Otherwise, I did a lot of this years ago, trying to learn from nothing flat with little heop from any of the local vets as for how and what to do...and now am returning to it wishing to learn more, especially about identifying and treating different diseases or illnesses they may have, whether as Babys or as Adults...that, and I want to learn more about addressing broken Wings...how to tape, how to splint, how to suture, on and on...and so on...beecause for one thing, if I do not, it is generally not going to happen for them. There are two Vets here I can call on, but I have to keep it seldom and easy or they will get pouty, and one Good Vet here who I can call on more earrnestly, but he is allways swamped, and he is a true gentleman and a very good sport willing to help me. But I need to learn as much as possible for me to do what I can for these Birds.

Which, now that I have a computer, led me to here...

And you?

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*Whatcha got going right now?*

I have four pigeons, two hens and one I just found out is a hen and another not sure yet. I'm not a rehabber and not really a rescuer but I do try to help the Pijs out in my backyard. Two of my pijs I had since they were youngsters. One which fell out of my palm tree so I fed her and kept her the other started as pigeon sitting and I kept her. The 3rd pij I got from a palm tree I had cut down and the other was a canker patient. Kippy, Splash, Zeke and Jack have their stories but trying not to write a novel.
I used to at one time chase pigeons away because they would always eat my dogs food. The table turned when I found Kippy a little over 2 years ago.

You will find this is a great site to meet people who like pigeons and a lot of helpful information.


----------

